# Visa 189 Granted - AMA



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hi fellow expats 

Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...

*Docs Uploaded:*
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript (Masters and Bach)
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) (Masters and Bach)
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence (US and India)
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of - Passport
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - IELTS 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment (ACS)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer (Employment Reference)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Tax Document (all years)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip (Jan 2012 - Oct 2012)
Identity, Evidence of - National ID Card - USA Social Security Number
Address - Residential, Evidence of - Utilities Account - Cell Phone Bill
Travel Document - Passport
Character, Evidence of - Police Clearance - PCC Indian Embassy
Character, Evidence of - Police Clearance - State/City police clearance
Character, Evidence of - FBI Clearance 

*Timeline:*
189 Invitation - 11/1/2012
Application submitted - 11/5/2012
Application fee paid - 11/5/2012
Acknowledgement - 11/12/2012
Wait for CO allocation - :bored:
Requested DIAC for update on CO allocation status (more than 5 weeks at this point) - 12/14/12 :boink:
CO Requested for State/City Police clearance only (no form 80 :dance: ) - 12/17 
Got local police clearance and emailed - 12/18/2012
:whoo: - 12/28/12

*Pointers*
- If you're in the US, request for your PCC asap. PCC from Indian embassy/consulate was the most frustrating step for me.:frusty: 

- If you need an FBI check start asap. FBI takes a long time and was the only thing that delayed my process. :yawn:

- Mostly everyone in the US gets asked for a local(City/State) check, get that too.

- When I requested DIAC for CO allocation update, they confirmed that the CO was allocated on 12 Nov 2012, and has performed the prelim checks. The process takes longer for offshore candidates. My guess is that the CO is allocated when you get the acknowledgement letter, but I might be wrong. It just takes them forever to do the gazillion checks. :decision:

- Be patient, don't harass the CO for updates. There are clear timelines published by the DIAC. CO allocation is 5 weeks. Posting repeatedly on the forum will not make the process go any faster. Stay calm, and if 5 weeks have passed, call DIAC and request for an update.

hth and feel free to ask questions. Happy holidays to all, and may 2013 bring joy!
eace:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

This surely needed a separate thread. Congratulations again.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> This surely needed a separate thread. Congratulations again.




thanks man!

good luck for yours too!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I notice its less than 8 weeks from application to grant. This was surely unexpected, or was it.

When do you plan on moving, and your occupation?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Limonic!!! gl on moving!!!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Btw that kid looks a bit freaky lol...


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> I notice its less than 8 weeks from application to grant. This was surely unexpected, or was it.
> 
> When do you plan on moving, and your occupation?


You're right, it was totally unexpected. I was expecting it some time mid-next year. I haven't really thought about moving yet, maybe Oct/Nov 2013, coz I'm earning here and will have to only spend there till i get a job 

Occupation : Software Engineer in the 2nd Phase


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Limonic!!! gl on moving!!!!!


thanks man!

2 u 2!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Its a perfect Christmas gift! There is no need to rush there since you probably must enter by late 2013. Perhaps it gives you several months of trying to land a job offshore. Though I hear its unlikely - there may be nothing to lose - in fact all to gain. You might be just one of the few to get a job before moving or at the very least you will have made valuable contacts.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and FREE precious advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrat !!!! 

You haven't mentioned medicals in your details ?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Congrat !!!!
> 
> You haven't mentioned medicals in your details ?


Thanks man!
Yeah forgot about that since I was copying and pasting the docs that I uploaded from the DIAC website


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Congrats man !!

Nice to see an offshore applicant reach the finishing line. Hope i'll crawl down the path soon. Good luck for the rest of your journey. 
What validity did you get in the grant letter for 189 ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Btw limonic you say it is better to approach for PCC even if CO not allotted. Didn't the Indian embassy ask you for any letter or evidence for your request of PCC ?
Would appreciate if you can share what docs you had to provide to IND embassy for the PCC ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats man !!
> 
> Nice to see an offshore applicant reach the finishing line. Hope i'll crawl down the path soon. Good luck for the rest of your journey.
> What validity did you get in the grant letter for 189 ?
> ...


Thanks man! Good luck 2u2

Validity is till 2017 for mine...I think it is the same for everyone : 5 yrs.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Btw limonic you say it is better to approach for PCC even if CO not allotted. Didn't the Indian embassy ask you for any letter or evidence for your request of PCC ?
> Would appreciate if you can share what docs you had to provide to IND embassy for the PCC ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Nope! The Indian embassy didn't ask for any such thing.

Documents that I sent:

•	Signed and Completed Miscellaneous Services Form
•	Current Indian Passport
•	Notarized photocopies of first five pages of the current passport
•	Notarized photocopies of last two pages of the current passport
•	Proof of US Visa Status
•	Proof of current US residence address
•	Notarized photocopy of U.S Driver license.
•	Pre-paid UPS return envelope

Embassy of India - Washington DC (official website) United States of America - POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (PCC)

hth


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Thanks man! Good luck 2u2
> 
> Validity is till 2017 for mine...I think it is the same for everyone : 5 yrs.


5 years :O
I think I got my question wrong. Wanted to know how much time they have given you for landing in AU ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

> 5 years :O
> I think I got my question wrong. Wanted to know how much time they have given you for landing in AU ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


gotcha!

It's Nov 2013, so 1 yr from my Indian PCC, which was the earliest amongst Indian PCC, meds, and FBI clearance.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> gotcha!
> 
> It's Nov 2013, so 1 yr from my Indian PCC, which was the earliest amongst Indian PCC, meds, and FBI clearance.


Thank limonic. That sounds more in sync with the consensus. 
Hopefully the IND embassy in Kuwait won't take too much time for issuing PCC.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.

The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations Buddy.

The tiing of your grant makes it special. All the best for your future.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


Congrats man!
The Aus government does not issue stamped Visas anymore. You will be able to travel with a lette of Visa grant. The visa is directly linked to your Visa.

Visa holders are still given the option of requesting a visa label if other countries require it for transit or exit purposes. From 24 November 2012, a charge for a visa label of $70 AUD was introduced for this non-compulsory service. A visa applicant will only be able to request and pay for a visa label after their visa is granted. 

Further reading:
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

hth


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats man, wish you all the best


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> Hey dude, congratulations on your visa and thank you for sharing your visa process time frame.
> 
> Could you be more specific on the FBI checks as well as local police checks please?
> I have lived in Rochester, Hoboken and Philadelphia over a duration of 5 years.
> ...


Thanks man!
For FBI, they'll charge the credit card in about 4 weeks and prolly another 1 week for you to receive the results.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

If you're currently in the US, you can go to the police dept or sheriff's office, whichever is closer. They will issue a background check for you. You need this only for the current city.

hth


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> Hey dude, congratulations on your visa and thank you for sharing your visa process time frame.
> 
> Could you be more specific on the FBI checks as well as local police checks please?
> I have lived in Rochester, Hoboken and Philadelphia over a duration of 5 years.
> ...


Just to add to limonic's post: If you have left the US already you do not need to get state clearance; this is only required if you still live there.
Also, don't hold your breath to get the FBI clearance within 5 weeks; it may easily take 6 - 8 weeks (I applied Oct 24 and have not received it by Christmas... currently I'm not at home so I don't know whether it arrived by now).


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrats for your grant. 

I just have a couple of questions in regards to the documents:
1. I have not claimed any points for my work-ex, however I have put in my employment details. So, wrt the documents related to that, I have just provided a service certificate, which states my position and the duration, and obv, the name of the company on the company letterhead. Is that okay?

2. I have uploaded scanned copies of all the original documents. Would I need to upload the notarised copies as well or the originals will do?(they are all in color btw)


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Congrats for your grant.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions in regards to the documents:
> 1. I have not claimed any points for my work-ex, however I have put in my employment details. So, wrt the documents related to that, I have just provided a service certificate, which states my position and the duration, and obv, the name of the company on the company letterhead. Is that okay?
> ...


1. You don't have to provide anything else

2. Scans of original colour docs are sufficient


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Anne.

I still have a doubt in my mind about the employer reference certificate. I already have a letter from one of the companies, however for the second one, I have to write them a employer reference certificate myself and they will print it out on their letter head for me. Is it okay if I use the same format as I have for my other reference certificate?

It basically goes like this,


------------------COMPANY LETTERHEAD---------------------

Date:


Name:
Date of Joining:
Designation/Cadre:
Date of Leaving:
Reason for leaving:

Should I just include a couple of duties as well?

And also, should I write something like "this is to certify that xxxxx worked in xxx company from xxxx to xxxx and his designation and duties were as described below".

Thanks


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Thanks for your reply Anne.
> 
> I still have a doubt in my mind about the employer reference certificate. I already have a letter from one of the companies, however for the second one, I have to write them a employer reference certificate myself and they will print it out on their letter head for me. Is it okay if I use the same format as I have for my other reference certificate?
> 
> ...


http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf
should help


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot. This looks perfect. The thing is I havent claimed any points for my work-ex although I have mentioned it in my application, so i didnt want to clutter the letter, and to submit payslips etc.


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrats mate and wish you all the best....


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Thanks a lot. This looks perfect. The thing is I havent claimed any points for my work-ex although I have mentioned it in my application, so i didnt want to clutter the letter, and to submit payslips etc.


hi

I have personally not experienced this, but if you're not claiming points for work-ex, i don't think you need to upload any work related documents. You might want to keep them ready in case the CO asks, but the guidelines state that you need to upload documents to support the points that you're claiming.

Others on the forum who have not claimed points for work-ex might be able to advise you better.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

medso said:


> Congrats mate and wish you all the best....


Thanks man! good luck 2u2


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Thanks man!
> For FBI, they'll charge the credit card in about 4 weeks and prolly another 1 week for you to receive the results.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html
> ...




This is a great post! Congrats man and good luck with the move!

Just one question related FBI clearance.

I am in India now and need to apply for FBI clearance. From another post, I understand that it is better to indicate a friend's address in US as communication since letter to India takes forever to reach with no mechanism to track.

- What is the procedure to include my friend's address? Any authorization letter etc. required?
- There are FBI channelers listed in the site. Can I send my finger print/application to my friend in US and ask him to submit it through channeler. The link says that the channeler can process only US citizen's record. anyone has experience in this?

FBI — FBI-Approved Channelers

Cheers,
varuni


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

varuni said:


> This is a great post! Congrats man and good luck with the move!
> 
> Just one question related FBI clearance.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Wish you luck for your process too.

Giving a local US address to receive the FBI check will definitely be faster. Refer to the form attached. It has a section "Mail Results to Address". You can put your friend's address here. No authorization is required.

I'm sorry, but I don't have information about channelers. I personally feel that going directly through FBI is the best and probably the cheapest.

hth


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Thanks man! Wish you luck for your process too.
> 
> Giving a local US address to receive the FBI check will definitely be faster. Refer to the form attached. It has a section "Mail Results to Address". You can put your friend's address here. No authorization is required.
> 
> ...




Cool man! or I should say Cool mate...


Will follow it up.

Varuni


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Thanks a lot. This looks perfect. The thing is I havent claimed any points for my work-ex although I have mentioned it in my application, so i didnt want to clutter the letter, and to submit payslips etc.


I personally listed 4 companies in my application (though I didn't claim any points) and provided 1 reference letter as outlined by DIAC, 2 standard German reference letters, and 1 contract as I did not have a reference from that employer. The CO did not ask for any further documents.
I'm not sure whether you have to provide any proof for work exp at all, but even if you do I would conclude that they are very lenient regarding the format of the letter. So I guess what you outlined earlier should be totally fine.


----------

